# Island restarting??



## effiee (May 4, 2020)

I’m very tempted to restart my island, I don’t like how resident services is so close to the airport and I don’t like my island in general. I know I can terraform but I’ve changed the whole island design about 10 times now and I just hate it.

The only problem is I like all my villagers and I’ve put so much time and progress into this island that I’ll lose.

(If I do restart I want to keep all my items, bells and some flowers as well)

If you’ve restarted, was it worth it or did you regret it??


----------



## moon_child (May 4, 2020)

I’ve restarted in one of my NL towns several times and I learned the hard way that restarting is not for me. I just never really got attached to any town besides my first town so resetting became a vicious cycle. Granted my very first original town was intact and this resetting conundrum happened in my second copy of the game, I still didn’t want it to happen again in NH especially since in NH, we can only have one island per switch. It scares me. So I don’t even want to dare.


----------



## purple_vixen (May 4, 2020)

I would be happy to hold some items for you,and other people might be able to take your villagers, but you would lose a lot of DIYs and everything that you have donated to the museum. I think that you need to consider how much that would bother you, compared to how much a new map would help. 

I encouraged my best friend to try and terraform first, but that wasn't enough for her, and it hasn't been enough for you. 

Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 4, 2020)

I was pretty much forced to restart in New Leaf when I lost the game cartridge that I spent 1400 hours playing. My town turned out way better the second time around and I was less salty about losing the first town, though I never got around to finishing it. ACNL wasn't as popular as it used to be at that point, and nobody carried their 3DS everywhere with them anymore, so I never got to get any of those houses in the HH Showcase the second time around. *ANYWAY, *

Personally, I think if you don't absolutely love every single part of your island, then do what you need to do so that you do love it... If that makes sense. But I am a perfectionist. I think the most fun part about the game is the process of making the island look good.


----------



## brockbrock (May 4, 2020)

If you dislike your island to the point where it's impacting the enjoyment you have out of the game, then you should restart. There are loads of friendly people here who will gladly help you transfer. I believe there's even a "Hold My Villager" thread now over in the Neighbor Network section (or w/e it's called). 

If you're a perfectionist like I am, there are pros and cons to restarting. A pro is obviously that you might find a map you love, and the things that are bugging you might not bug you anymore, but the major con is that... you might find new things that bug you. That's one of the reasons why I can't bring myself to restart. I know I'll just transfer my annoyances onto something new, because nothing is ever good enough for me. I also suffer from the "I miss what I can't have" syndrome, so I'll probably end up missing aspects of my old island (yet if I were able to magically erase time and go back, I would return to being annoyed...).

You didn't mention being a crippling perfectionist like myself though, so maybe you wouldn't run into that roadblock and in which case you should probably just restart if that's what it takes to enjoy the game to its fullest!


----------



## Kyneria (May 4, 2020)

I did so, since guided by hype I just rushed everything (I'm nor talking about TT-wise, I just... I was always running around wanting to decorate and make everything perfect you know), and at some point I felt stressed when opening my game when I should feel relaxed.

My friends held items and even one villager that doesn't have an amiibo, Sherb (I didn't want to force them to cycle even though they said they didn't have a problem with it). 

It worked for me, my new island makes me feel relaxed, and I'm careful with not going overboard when I feel like decorating. Just a few items and I'm done for the day! 

I'm also taking the whole villager process slowly, just putting land down when I have tickets saved up. 

I do miss Fang, he became one of my favorite characters in this game rather quickly, never had him before. But I know I'll meet him back, if not naturally, via amiibo when I make his c":


----------



## stargurg (May 4, 2020)

i actually restarted my town in new horizons, and it was a lot of work! if you're as picky as me then it'll be hard to find your map right away tbh, it took me around a week to finally find my perfect island (and after a week i realized that my pier is too short, i hate it, but i did too much so now i cant restart again bc other than that everything else is PERFECT). i also had ~250 hours played before i restarted though my island was nothing special i just played A LOT.
i would say it definitely it is worth it because i love how my island is naturally and i can see so much potential with it. it is a lot of work though bc you'll be losing your diy & villagers. i'd say before restarting see if there's anything you can't fix w terraforming and if not, think about all the effort of restarting and if you'll be able to to do all that work again. there's also lowkey a burnout that comes w restarting bc there may be hours where the map you want just does not show up at all.
but i absolutely love my island now and i wouldn't change anything (except for that darn pier), i'm definitely a lot happier w my island bc i restarted.


----------



## kasane (May 4, 2020)

i restarted my game in new leaf and i was really happy with the final town. however i don't think that i will have the energy to restart my new horizons island even though i don't like my residential services or river exits that much

if you are going to restart i don't think that nh has a feature where your bells/catalogue can transfer over like in nh?
if that's the case you'll have to remember that:
- all of your diy recipes that you learnt will be gone
- your bells, hybrids, crafting materials and furniture will be gone (unless you know someone you trust who would hold onto all of those for you until you found the perfect layout. there might be some people here on tbt who would do that, but make sure they are trustworthy! i.e. they have positive feedback, not a "new" account)
- your villagers will be gone (again you could find someone on tbt or someone else you know you can trust to hold onto them for you. it'll take time to move them all out though)
- starting over the nook miles achievements/collecting
- the bug/fish collection will be reset
- you'll have to go through the slow beginning again, where the terraforming, museum, nook's cranny and able sisters will need to be unlocked (plus the first week of a new island imo was really boring)

i was fed up with the mind block that i had so i demolished the cliffs and rivers, removed my paths and wanted to start planning all over again. part of the mind block was bad planning/layout on my part and i didn't want to destroy what i already had but it just would not work for me. so i just played some yt videos while i removed everything one by one
for now, i can say that i am happy with the entrance area of my island. the residential services isn't in the best spot for me but i am currently working my way around it now

i've left down points for you to consider if you do want to restart your entire island. it is ultimately up to you to decide though

good luck c:


----------



## Nadiac224 (Mar 9, 2021)

purple_vixen said:


> I would be happy to hold some items for you,and other people might be able to take your villagers, but you would lose a lot of DIYs and everything that you have donated to the museum. I think that you need to consider how much that would bother you, compared to how much a new map would help.
> 
> I encouraged my best friend to try and terraform first, but that wasn't enough for her, and it hasn't been enough for you.
> 
> Good luck, whatever you decide.


Would you be able to hold some items for me? I wanna restart my island but I want someone to hold my bells and my tickets, ofc I could pay you afterwards, I just need someone to hold them for my while I restart


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Mar 9, 2021)

I personally would not but that’s just because I found the villagers I live and I like my island but if you island makes you want to restart I would if you need I can hold some stuff for you


----------



## Nadiac224 (Mar 9, 2021)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> I personally would not but that’s just because I found the villagers I live and I like my island but if you island makes you want to restart I would if you need I can hold some stuff for you


Thank you, I’ve never done this before, how many items could you hold? It honestly wouldn’t take long to restart and get my island. So I think you could just get my items and set them somewhere on your island? How much would I have to pay you?


----------

